# Japanese green teas?



## echerub (Mar 11, 2011)

Obviously most, if not all, of us here are fans of Japanese knives and many of us are fans of Japanese cuisine. Out of curiosity, are there any fans of Japanese green teas?

I've recently gotten interested in quality tea, which of course includes Japanese green teas - a variety of sencha and matcha. 

Of course, what would a new interest be like without some toys to go along with it? To that end, I also picked up a variety of pottery (a nice chawan tea bowl, 3 different teacups, a banko teapot) as well as a variable-temperature water kettle.

Any other green tea fans in this community?


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 11, 2011)

i have and off and on love affair with green tea. i typically prefer Chinese varietals, though.


----------



## echerub (Mar 11, 2011)

I got myself several types of Chinese teas and a few related pottery items, too. I've got 4 different small teapots for all the different types of tea. On most days, though, I still end up brewing some sencha rather than other types of tea.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 11, 2011)

my wife and i are huge fans... constantly having my in-laws send us stuff. We have a water dispenser (that holds water at the appropriate temp.) and refill it sometimes 2-3 times a day.


----------



## mhlee (Mar 11, 2011)

JBroida said:


> my wife and i are huge fans... constantly having my in-laws send us stuff. We have a water dispenser (that holds water at the appropriate temp.) and refill it sometimes 2-3 times a day.


 
I love both, but haven't personally made matcha since I attended a tea ceremony class in Japan in 1992. Like you, I'm fortunate to have teas that my mother brings back from Shizuoka. 

I don't have any nice tea pots or anything of the sort, but during the winter, I sometimes drink 3 or 4 glasses of sencha in a day. During the summer, it's mugicha for me.


----------



## Jay (Mar 14, 2011)

I used to drink a lot of green and oolong, but since I started drinking pu'er a few years ago, I pretty much gave up on everything else.


----------



## bprescot (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been known to enjoy some Sencha or Genmai-cha during the winter and fall, though during the working day, I'll prefer black teas like golden assam, or some white teas in the evening. I must confess I even enjoy some of the flavored teas as well, such as the Wedding Imperial from Mariage Freres.


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 14, 2011)

Jay said:


> I used to drink a lot of green and oolong, but since I started drinking pu'er a few years ago, I pretty much gave up on everything else.


 
That pu'er tea is strangely compelling, eh?


----------

